# Offer



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/buy-premiere/s2upgrade/?WT.mc_id=ON12004 Very tempting.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

That is the best offer I have seen, even if it is just a 45HR Premiere.

Especially for a first time Buyer with no MSD.
NVM: I see you need a Qualifying TSN


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I qualify they sent offer to the one I bothered to put in my name, and not to one I didn't. I assume anyone that qualifies for MSD does for this too.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

So that's the old 320GB Premiere, not the 500GB Premiere, right?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like a great deal. You can buy it for less than the going price for a used TiVo on ebay!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> That is the best offer I have seen, even if it is just a 45HR Premiere.
> 
> Especially for a first time Buyer with no MSD.
> NVM: I see you need a Qualifying TSN


I wonder what a qualifying TSN actually is?

I've tried both my lifetimed S1s, didn't even get the error messages.

Tried my monthly S3, one of my monthly S2s, and one of my lifetimed S2s, got a not eligible message.

To whom do they want to sell these?

Okay, actually I'm getting a TSN not valid message.

If you try to put it in with the hyphens, it won't take that many characters.

It will only take 15 characters, so I wonder if someone said set it up for 15 and forgot about the hyphens so that when it checks it against the database it doesn't find a match because the database has the hyphens, or maybe they said set it up for 15 numbers, forgetting that the TSN is a hexadecimal number which includes A-F, and so it's choking on the letters.

Otherwise, I guess they don't really want my money.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

None of my 3 Lifetime Premieres qualify, according to the site.
I did not receive an email regarding this offer either. So I too wonder who the target audience is?
Not sure if it means anything but the URL says "s2upgrade" tivo.com/promo/buy-premiere/*s2upgrade*/

"Sorry, the TSN is invalid. If you feel you received this message in error and would like to confirm your eligibility, please call (877) 289-8486 to speak with a Customer Service Representative."

We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> None of my 3 Lifetime Premieres qualify, according to the site.
> I did not receive an email regarding this offer either. So I too wonder who the target audience is?
> 
> "Sorry, the TSN is invalid. If you feel you received this message in error and would like to confirm your eligibility, please call (877) 289-8486 to speak with a Customer Service Representative."
> ...


I didn't get the email either.

Not that I was really anxious to buy a Premiere.

Do they even do analog cable?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, a 2 Tuner Premiere can do analog cable.

Do you actually still have any relevant analog channels that are not duplicated in digital SD and HD? No HD channel is going to be analog anyway.

I only have 1 analog channel available in my CableCARD lineup, and I think it is a mistake, because the same channel on my Cox receiver is in digital, it is a duplicate of PBS anyway.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> I only have 1 analog channel available in my CableCARD lineup, and I think it is a mistake, because the same channel on my Cox receiver is in digital, it is a duplicate of PBS anyway.


I forgot that 1 analog channel in the CableCARD lineup, does serve a purpose, it provides access to the TV Guide On-Screen EPG data for the Sony DHG-HDD500 and the DHG-HDD250 CableCARD DVR.

CoxAZ and KAET8 - PBS still broadcast the Rovi TVGOS data in analog VBI.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, a 2 Tuner Premiere can do analog cable.
> 
> Do you actually still have any relevant analog channels that are not duplicated in digital SD and HD? No HD channel is going to be analog anyway.
> 
> I only have 1 analog channel available in my CableCARD lineup, and I think it is a mistake, because the same channel on my Cox receiver is in digital, it is a duplicate of PBS anyway.


Except for my (no cable cards so far) S3 HD, all our stuff is analog, and since TWC hasn't quite finished murdering analog cable here, I'm not interested in the expense of replacing a bunch of stuff and paying them even more.

My brother's got fairly new digital stuff, and whenever I'm over there whatever's on either of his widescreens suffers from "soap opera effect", so it's not like there's anything encouraging me to dump NTSC.

Actually the S3 is currently on top of the refrigerator pretending to be the satellite receiver plugged into an S2 that's up there as well (along with small TV set), so neither of them are even currently hooked to cable, just a set of rabbit ears I modded from 300 Ohm twinlead to an F-81 for co-ax years ago.

But their hard drives are full of stuff to watch while I'm chopping celery or washing dishes, and both have G adapters for when it's time for a refill.

I do a lot of television watching with my ears.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't get offer in email was sent to the one tivo I put in my name and wasn't sent to the others. Does tivo take paypal for payment?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

cannonz said:


> I didn't get offer in email was sent to the one tivo I put in my name and wasn't sent to the others. Does tivo take paypal for payment?


I can't begin to figure out what you're saying in the first sentence and I've never seen any sign of the answer to the question in the second sentence being anything other than "no".


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

unitron said:


> Except for my (no cable cards so far) S3 HD, all our stuff is analog, and since TWC hasn't quite finished murdering analog cable here, I'm not interested in the expense of replacing a bunch of stuff and paying them even more.


Of course we're talking about TWC, But I would be very surprised if the CableCARD lineup was not almost entirely digital. For sure all the HD channels are.


unitron said:


> My brother's got fairly new digital stuff, and whenever I'm over there whatever's on either of his widescreens suffers from "soap opera effect", so it's not like there's anything encouraging me to dump NTSC.


Are you sure he is actually watching the HD channels? I am always amazed at how many people I see watching the SD channels stretched/zoomed to fit their new HDTVs. Most haven't even bothered to get an HD receiver. I got my sister and her family a Lifetime Premiere for Christmas, and most every time I go over to thier home, they are watching the SD channels zoomed on their new 55" LG LED HDTV, even though I took all the SD channels out of thier listings. They are so used to punching in just the double digit numbers into the remote.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Only TiVo accounts that have only Series 2s (and no series 3s or series 4s) can get this deal from the web.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lessd said:


> Only TiVo accounts that have only Series 2s (and no series 3s or series 4s) can get this deal from the web.


What if you have S1s and S2s?

Could I discontinue my S3 and get it?

Not that I really want it, just trying to psychoanalize them.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

lessd said:


> Only TiVo accounts that have only Series 2s (and no series 3s or series 4s) can get this deal from the web.


I'll have to ask my daughter if she got the e-mail. I recently sent her a lifetime S2 and she set up her own account with Tivo.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> What if you have S1s and S2s?
> 
> Could I discontinue my S3 and get it?
> 
> Not that I really want it, just trying to psychoanalize them.


I would assume that a Series 1 and Series 2 would qualify, it's for TiVo accounts that have no HD TiVos in the account.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

I talked to TiVo just now. The offer is only for people with S1 or S2 and no HD TiVos (i.e., S3 or Premieres). I tried to order one anyway, asking them point blank, "Does this mean you don't want my money?" The CSR talked to his supervisor, best they would do is 99+399+free slide remote. I passed. Odd promotion/marketing by TiVo IMHO. I can understand why you might target a market segment in advertising a promotion, but I see no economic advantage to TiVo to only allow S1/S2 exclusive households to actually take advantage of it. Maybe somebody else can figure out why this would make sense.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

lillevig said:


> I'll have to ask my daughter if she got the e-mail. I recently sent her a lifetime S2 and she set up her own account with Tivo.


Would have been sent directly to tivo (below messages/settings above bounty or what ever ad)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

unitron said:


> So that's the old 320GB Premiere, not the 500GB Premiere, right?


Right. This one is 45hrs and the new 500GB version is 75hrs.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

They really need to work on the wording of that offer. I can find nothing in it to even imply that it's restricted to people with an S2 (except for the "promo/buy-premiere/s2upgrade" part of the URL, which isn't actually in the text). They probably only sent links to the offer to S2 users.

It's the same deal as the employee friends-and-family one that I just got, except that was for the 500GB model without wireless adapter (which I had no use for).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

drebbe said:


> but I see no economic advantage to TiVo to only allow S1/S2 exclusive households to actually take advantage of it. Maybe somebody else can figure out why this would make sense.


I am guessing TiVo has determined that people who have not moved to any HD TiVo by now are at high risk of leaving TiVo and they are willing to market some left over inventory to them at a reduced cost to see if they can keep them as customers. Why not offer it to everyone may have to do with inventory or that they believe the sales will occur without the reduction. This is the best price I have seen but it is only $50 less than several offers we have had for Premieres in the past and it is left over inventory now where it wasn't in the past.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

atmuscarella said:


> This is the best price I have seen but it is only $50 less than several offers we have had for Premieres in the past and it is left over inventory now where it wasn't in the past.


I got in on the short $449 offer last September but it didn't include the wireless adapter which, even used, is $20+. The HuluPlus offer was there when I ordered but I wasn't interested.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok, my daughter did not receive any notification from Tivo and the TSN on her S2 unit gets the "Not qualified" message. Any chance this is for folks who have an S2 on monthly service and lifetime is a disqualifier?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lillevig said:


> Ok, my daughter did not receive any notification from Tivo and the TSN on her S2 unit gets the "Not qualified" message. Any chance this is for folks who have an S2 on monthly service and lifetime is a disqualifier?


No, as I know one person that had Lifetime service on a Series 2 and was able to place an order on the web using that TSN. The unit was in his account over 4 years.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

lillevig said:


> Ok, my daughter did not receive any notification from Tivo and the TSN on her S2 unit gets the "Not qualified" message. Any chance this is for folks who have an S2 on monthly service and lifetime is a disqualifier?


I got message on lifetime DT I bought from you, the only one on my account.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I wonder if I called up and asked if the reason I can't get this is because of my monthly S3 HD and they said yes, and I asked if I could get it if I unsubscribed the S3 and they said no, I wonder if they'd give me $99 lifetime on the S3 instead?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

So does this mean the street price of a lifetimed Premiere is now $400?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

unitron said:


> So does this mean the street price of a lifetimed(sic) Premiere is now $400?


No, especially since this offer is limited to a very specific target audience.

TiVo is also still trying to sell off stock of the 45HR 320GB Premieres.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

cannonz said:


> I got message on lifetime DT I bought from you, the only one on my account.


Dang, I knew I should have kept that box.  You haven't had it for a long time and you're not the original owner so that eliminates those as selection criteria.


----------



## westpost (Dec 22, 2002)

cannonz said:


> http://www3.tivo.com/promo/buy-premiere/s2upgrade/?WT.mc_id=ON12004 Very tempting.


I have read on these forums about a discount code PLSR, which gives $100 off lifetime. Could that be used with this offer?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

westpost said:


> I have read on these forums about a discount code PLSR, which gives $100 off lifetime. Could that be used with this offer?


Highly doubtful since this is a bundle price.


----------



## westpost (Dec 22, 2002)

I did not get this offer in email, just saw it on the forum. I tried it, inputting the number of my 9.5 year old S2 lifetime unit, my one and only TiVo. It said the number was invalid. So I called and was told that I qualified. I asked whether I could substitute the slide remote for the wireless G adapter, or get a factory renewed unit for $79 instead of the regular $99. Was told no. Called back and spoke to someone else who told me the same thing: the terms could not be altered at all. So I went ahead and took the deal over the phone. Thanks to this forum for the info about the deal.

I also asked whether I could order a second unit under the offer, and was told no.


----------



## Fawn (Mar 15, 2006)

I received this offer in my inbox. I've had my S2 since Jan of 2005 and finally upgraded using this offer!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

westpost said:


> I did not get this offer in email, just saw it on the forum. I tried it, inputting the number of my 9.5 year old S2 lifetime unit, my one and only TiVo. It said the number was invalid. So I called and was told that I qualified. I asked whether I could substitute the slide remote for the wireless G adapter, or get a factory renewed unit for $79 instead of the regular $99. Was told no. Called back and spoke to someone else who told me the same thing: the terms could not be altered at all. So I went ahead and took the deal over the phone. Thanks to this forum for the info about the deal.
> 
> I also asked whether I could order a second unit under the offer, and was told no.


I would prefer the slide remote too, and had also thought about asking about factory renewed for 20 less.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

People who are using phone line will have to get adapter for the premier.


----------



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)

I bought 2 TiVo Premiere 320gb units from Best Buy for about $96 each out the door. And then bought 2 lifetime subs for them for $400 each. I'm a new TiVo user. 

Is this the best deal I can get at this time?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

noone3000 said:


> I bought 2 TiVo Premiere 320gb units from Best Buy for about $96 each out the door. And then bought 2 lifetime subs for them for $400 each. I'm a new TiVo user.
> 
> Is this the best deal I can get at this time?


If you didn't already have a TiVo, how did you manage to get the first lifetime for $399 instead of $499?


----------



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)

unitron said:


> If you didn't already have a TiVo, how did you manage to get the first lifetime for $399 instead of $499?


I entered code PLSR.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone tried this with an inactive Tivo? My mother discontinued her Tivo S2 service when Comcast made the switch to all-digital, maybe this would be a good deal for her.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

javabird said:


> Has anyone tried this with an inactive Tivo? My mother discontinued her Tivo S2 service when Comcast made the switch to all-digital, maybe this would be a good deal for her.


Go to the link and plug in her TSN and see.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

My only Tivo is a 5 year old S2DT (month-to-month), and I'm getting the invalid message. Ah well, it's unlikely I would have dropped $400 on a new one anyway.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

unitron said:


> So does this mean the street price of a lifetimed Premiere is now $400?


Must be got offer again premiere for 
$299 lifetime service $99, looks like it's not limiting who qualifies this time.


----------



## jtmal0723 (Aug 7, 2008)

cannonz said:


> Must be got offer again premiere for
> $299 lifetime service $99, looks like it's not limiting who qualifies this time.


It asks for a TSN, so I'm assuming it does limit.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

jtmal0723 said:


> It asks for a TSN, so I'm assuming it does limit.


Yeah it does doesn't it did not click on it before, and is just on the series 2 in my name again.


----------

